# Cross Cut Oak Burl Cigar



## Bean_counter (May 15, 2013)

Just finished this cross cut oak burl cigar. I got the blank from OregonBurls and all it said was oak so not sure what type of oak. If you know let me know :p. If you look closely you can see that I filled the voids in with copper. IMO it looks awesome and contrasts very well. Finish is CA thats pen polished out up to 12,000 and then auto polish on top. The kit is black titanium and the cigar is becoming a kit I love and they sell pretty well too. This pen was a commsion pen that will go with the antler bolt action. As always C&C welcome!

[attachment=24941]
[attachment=24942]
[attachment=24943]


----------



## ssgmeader (May 15, 2013)

I like it, I can't tell what's copper and what not but that may just be my eyes. the overall color with the BTn is nice. Masculine looking pen.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (May 15, 2013)

Very nice work Michael. Beautiful finish.:hatsoff:


----------



## Bean_counter (May 15, 2013)

Thanks guys! On the very last pic you can see the copper in the middle of the black part of the burl. It is hard to see due o lighting where I took the pic. Thanks for the masculine comment, that is what I was going for since it's a Father's Day Gift for my customer.


----------



## longbeard (May 15, 2013)

great job, fit and finish looks great. You done that piece of burl justice.


----------



## rdabpenman (May 16, 2013)

Great looking manly writing instrument Michael!
Well done.

Les


----------

